# Stolen Pony



## Omi (22 November 2013)

For a friend 
14.2 coloured 6 years old

Can someone tell me how to add a photo?
http://s760.photobucket.com/user/Omi100/media/image_zpse7df4e2d.jpg.html
Link to photo 

Anyone in the Cheshire area possibly near Sproston Green or Knutsford seen this pony at shows or at a livery yard? She was lent to Nikki Linas and Charlie Linas in good faith and was to be returned at the end of summer. Nikki has since attempted to sell the pony for £8,000. She was last seen at Jane Robertson's yard - Bowdon View Farm, Yarwoodheath Lane, Rostherne, Altringam, WA143FB who today admitted to the Police she knows the whereabouts of Lollypop. Please contact me at +353831102062 and Cheshire Police if you have any information. Thank you


----------



## Nikki Linas (23 November 2013)

The owner of the pony is fully aware that the pony is in my safe care and has NOT been stolen. As discussed with the owner, upon payment of outstanding livery charges the pony is available for collection. 

Jane Robertson is not involved in this matter in any way whatsoever and I would like to apologise to her that her name has been linked and for the associated stress it has caused her.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 November 2013)

Contact Missing Horses On Loan as they can help you.


----------



## teddy'srevenge (27 November 2013)

I had a horrible time with a man and his wife (?) Brian and Jane Spencer, he is welsh and she is Scottish. They operate all around the North west, Cheshire down to south Wales. They conned me into taking horses in on livery then never paid (8 horses!!!!!) When pressured to pay-up they became violent. They broke into my house and stole tack and farming equipment, They took horses out of a my fields without my permission and tried to sell them at Beeston auction in Cheshire. I was terrified of them, they threatened to set fire to my yard! I would love to here of anyone else who has had a run in with these two. He's also known for storing huge amounts of tyres in farm buildings then leaving without paying the rent or setting fire to them.


----------



## YasandCrystal (27 November 2013)

If livery fees are owed the livery yard owner has the right to seize the horse/pony in lieu of payment.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 November 2013)

hope you get pony back.


about 8 years back a mother and daughter kept a pony called puffin here no rent paid despite us being here they made some excuse the pony went to vet and they never returned.   

 Later found she sold pony and new owner checked the passport and original owner said pony was stolen by this mother and daughter.  Their names   Karen and Lauren


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 November 2013)

Nikki Linas said:



			The owner of the pony is fully aware that the pony is in my safe care and has NOT been stolen. As discussed with the owner, upon payment of outstanding livery charges the pony is available for collection. 

Jane Robertson is not involved in this matter in any way whatsoever and I would like to apologise to her that her name has been linked and for the associated stress it has caused her.
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't seen this reply when I wrote my one.

With this extra info - I hope the owner pays her bill and collects the pony and thus resolves this situation.


----------

